# Prewar Schwinn Score Today, Nice Rider



## Talewinds (Mar 25, 2014)

Got a tip that this one was in a local antique shop (much to my great surprise), guessing she's a prewar but I know nothing else except I don't think she ever had a tank or a rack, aired up the tires and took a nice ride. U.S. Royal Chain on the front in terrific condition, later Typhoon Cord on the rear. Someone house-painted the darts on the frame/fork, oh well. Such a neat old bike, but I'll probably sell it.






Good news: Prewar Locking Truss Fork!
Bad News: No key!
Good News: Discovered that the key is broken off in the lock tumbler! And tumbler code AN195





Excelsior baby!





Interesting rear fender tag...


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 25, 2014)

What a sweet survivor! Looks like a 1936 to me! Ride on!

For reference...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=642


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## jacdan98 (Mar 25, 2014)

How much were you thinking about selling it for? I might be interested in it?


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> How much were you thinking about selling it for? I might be interested in it?




Same here put me down where ever I fall in line 2nd, 3rd ...................
JKent


----------



## TammyN (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice! 1936 was the first year for the cycle lock, and the only year it faced straight back instead of being angled to the side. Maybe you'll get lucky and find original paint under the house paint! Either way it's in good shape for its age. Do your research, I would guess it's worth at least a grand based on what my crusty, rusty old one with no fenders or tires sold for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Mar 26, 2014)

Real nice find, congratulations...and those garage doors are patinaing nicely too.


----------



## RustyK (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice find. The DX thing on the fender is an oil company licence plate topper.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 26, 2014)

RustyK said:


> Nice find. The DX thing on the fender is an oil company licence plate topper.




Ahhhh, mystery solved!


----------

